# Any Fuji road bike owners?



## Cyuan16 (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm looking at a 2013 fuji Altamira 1.1 frame set for $880 and wanted to get some feedback on the quality of fuji frames. Idk, I always thought fuji was less popular, so do fuji frames and specialized frames compare? Specifically the tarmac sport frame and Fuji Altamira 1.1 frame. If anyone knew the weight of the altamira 1.1 frame that would be great too.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rebel1916 (Aug 4, 2007)

I have an older Fuji from the early part of the millennium. It is a very nice Al frame from the brief era of high end Al. I like it.


----------



## Guod (Jun 9, 2011)

I have a 2014 Norcom Straight and it's pretty kick ass. No complaints here.


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

I have a 2012 Altamira SE framed bike. Been great. The only issues I have had are front wheel hub bearings and it needs bottom bracket bearings as well. About 4000 miles with lots of rain. The finish has held up perfectly. The C15 Altamira should be on par with the lighter frames out there. The Pic with the Shimano RS80 wheels is current. Other pics are when my bike is set up for either climbs, or long distance rides.


----------



## gearloose (Feb 25, 2007)

I have a Fuji Newest aluminum bike with original Alex R500 wheels and Sora drivetrain. It has a little over 19,000 miles on it, and it's still rolling. I ride it regularly. I've worn out one bottom bracket, one cassette, several chains, and several tires.


----------



## robnj (Sep 26, 2013)

2013 Gran Fondo 2.0 here. Got it last fall and about 2K miles on it so far. I love it. Holding up well. My first carbon, so I was a little nervous about the crummy roads I sometimes have to go on. But has handled pot holes and gravel (I switched to 25mm tires) with no problems. It is so precise in the turns and stiff on the climbs.
A guy at work just got a Roubiax (aluminium) with 105s all around for a great price at Performance.


----------



## Vanquiz (May 12, 2013)

I used to have 2010 SL1, great bike for the price. Just sold them to upgrade to another Fuji, and finally decided to get 2012 SST 1.0, was deciding between Fondo, Altamira, and SST, and the SST 1.0 frame paint theme got me hooked. Can't give any feedback yet, as it's still at LBS for assembling with New Sram Red. 

I think the price for the Altamira for $880 is pretty good, I paid around $1100 including Ozone stem and Cinelli bar. 

As for reputation, even though quite some people look at Fuji as second tier brand, the Altamira won the Vuelta fact is good enough reason to compare Fuji with other top tier brand.


----------



## christophe15 (Aug 26, 2012)

went from SL1RC that was destroyed when hit by large moving metal object + 1 year recovery time

exhibit a

<a href="https://s895.photobucket.com/user/christophe1970/media/image.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://i895.photobucket.com/albums/ac153/christophe1970/image.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo image.jpg"/></a>

to Litespeed L1R - fantastic bike, amazing bb386 just got the power to the ground but just was not like the old friend I once rode, hard to explain, but just always felt off when riding it.

exhibit b
<a href="https://s895.photobucket.com/user/christophe1970/media/image-4.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://i895.photobucket.com/albums/ac153/christophe1970/image-4.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo image-4.jpg"/></a>


quickly learned how much I really loved and missed my Fuji and now own my built Altamira SL

exhibit c


<a href="https://s895.photobucket.com/user/christophe1970/media/imagejpg4.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://i895.photobucket.com/albums/ac153/christophe1970/imagejpg4.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo imagejpg4.jpg"/></a>


nothing but smiles again!!!


----------



## Vanquiz (May 12, 2013)

christophe15 said:


>


That looks great, I got my SST built with Red as well, I see you're keeping the Aeolus, minus the decal? How is it, Im considering Aeolus 5 as well.


----------



## christophe15 (Aug 26, 2012)

Vanquiz said:


> That looks great, I got my SST built with Red as well, I see you're keeping the Aeolus, minus the decal? How is it, Im considering Aeolus 5 as well.


The D3's are great, same wheels as Zipp, HED, DT Swiss Inners, just Bontrager logos... I have ridden lighter race tubular wheels, but for clinchers, best wheels I have probably ever owned. The wider wheels, running 25MM tires makes a huge difference and the aero on them when the wind is gusting, hard to explain, but you get kind of initial push, but then suddenly they just start shedding the crosswind and takes very little corrective effort. Very nice


----------



## casual (Jun 2, 2014)

Just bought a Fuji Gran Fondo and brought it home tonight. Will let you know impressions after my ride tomorrow.


----------



## Henry Wilt (Jun 6, 2014)

I am only a beginner but I have a Sportif 1.3 (very recent purchase) and a Nevada 4.0 mtb and am very pleased with them.


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

I have had several Fuji's and never had any problems. Currently, my wife rides a Fuji Finest and really enjoys it


----------



## Murphy1120 (Jul 21, 2014)

I have a 2011 newest 1.0 ......105 setup.....seller smp saddle.....about 2,000 miles on it been a great bike no probs


----------



## Luxurious.Liquids (Jun 2, 2014)

I feel Fuji gets far less attention online than it deserves.

"Raven" my 2012 Altamira 2.0 has been my favorite bike of all time. (And I've owned 9 in my adult life). Handles very balanced, as in not too aggressive but still snappy and fun.


----------



## Vanquiz (May 12, 2013)

Luxurious.Liquids said:


> I feel Fuji gets far less attention online than it deserves.
> 
> "Raven" my 2012 Altamira 2.0 has been my favorite bike of all time. (And I've owned 9 in my adult life). Handles very balanced, as in not too aggressive but still snappy and fun.


Talking about less attention is under rated, some people still think Fuji is a brand from third world country and tried to steer away from it like a plague.

True story, there are still people I met on local bike trail, they saw my bike, oh, nice bike, oh, Fuji? I will buy nice bike like yours, but I will never buy Fuji. LOL


----------



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

From what I've seen over the last 20 years, Fuji always seems to give you the most bike for the $$$.


----------



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

Vanquiz said:


> Talking about less attention is under rated, some people still think Fuji is a brand from third world country and tried to steer away from it like a plague.
> 
> True story, there are still people I met on local bike trail, they saw my bike, oh, nice bike, oh, Fuji? I will buy nice bike like yours, but I will never buy Fuji. LOL


Despite the fact that it won the 2011 Vuelta d’Espana, 2013 Vuelta d' Costa Rica and is currently in the Tour De France, they still suck!


----------



## christophe15 (Aug 26, 2012)

Keoki said:


> Despite the fact that it won the 2011 Vuelta d’Espana, 2013 Vuelta d' Costa Rica and is currently in the Tour De France, they still suck!


I like riding stealth, let your riding do the talking not sticker on your frame. Besides,in the long list of bicycle manufacturers, dont think any of the idolized brands have been around since 1899. Personally I have ridden Trek, Giant, Specialized, Pinarello, Litespeed. Each have had their own unique qualities I liked, but only my two Fuji's have I felt just at home on. Perfect balance, great geometry, great technology, support, etc. What's not to like?


----------



## casual (Jun 2, 2014)

christophe15 said:


> I like riding stealth, let your riding do the talking not sticker on your frame. Besides,in the long list of bicycle manufacturers, dont think any of the idolized brands have been around since 1899. Personally I have ridden Trek, Giant, Specialized, Pinarello, Litespeed. Each have had their own unique qualities I liked, but only my two Fuji's have I felt just at home on. Perfect balance, great geometry, great technology, support, etc. What's not to like?


The one curious thing I have learned from cycling forum's is that no matter what brand you mention someone will say something like "____________ brand isn't what it used to be in the 60's/70's/80's".


----------



## christophe15 (Aug 26, 2012)

casual said:


> The one curious thing I have learned from cycling forum's is that no matter what brand you mention someone will say something like "____________ brand isn't what it used to be in the 60's/70's/80's".


Ha! and as a rider from all of those decades, thank goodness they are not! Holy crud I cant believe dangerous those bikes used to be and how back then how much I felt they were so amazing. I tend to lean on the adage, a mediocre rider is the same mediocre rider no mater what brand they ride. I find the same mentality with drivers of certain luxury brands, take them to the track with their _______,000000000 car and still cant turn a lap better than a good driver with skills in a 79 rabbit. To each their own  and suppose if you got the money, why the heck not spend it at least it is on a bike


----------



## Vanquiz (May 12, 2013)

Here is the final built of my dream SST, could not ask for more. Now just need to upgrade the engine.


----------



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

Vanquiz said:


> Here is the final built of my dream SST, could not ask for more. Now just need to upgrade the engine.
> View attachment 298317


A few questions:

1) Which carbon is on the 1.0 SST? D6, C10, C4, etc..
2) Are those mtb pedals?
3) Handlebar tape is finished?
4) How much does it weight?


----------



## Vanquiz (May 12, 2013)

It's 2012 SST 1.0, it's D6, I dont really know exactly what's the difference between Fuji type of carbon, but I've been eyeing 2012 version, as I really like the color theme, my second choice will be 2013 SST 1.3. And I just happened to find 2012 1.0 frame new on ebay, so I just grab it before it's gone.

Yes, its MTB pedals, I used to have Look Keo Classic, but I found walking on road shoes is bit too difficult for me, so I chose Crankbrothers Candy 2, and for the shoes if you can see on the bottom right corner, it's Northwave Striker MTB shoes.

Total weight as pictured, around 16.2-16.3 LBS according to my luggage scale with those Alloy Carbon wheelset, with Zipp Firecrest 404, around 15.3 LBS.

Yes, the tape is finished, it didnt go all the way to the top, just a bit after the hood, I dont want to cover the top bar, the wires are inside, and I wear gloves anyway, here's a better pic of the top view.


----------



## BikeRVA (Jul 24, 2014)

New rider and new member to the boards here. I just got a Fuji Gran Fondo 2.5 from Performance in June. So far I love it. I test rode a number of other bikes, and the Fuji just felt the best to me. I'm tall, 6'5", and the 61 frame size seems to work. 

As someone else noted, I felt like you get a lot of bang for your buck with the Fuji. The other bikes I looked at were aluminium, and this is carbon. Granted, I didn't need carbon, but for the same price and for a bike that fit well, seemed like a no brainer.


----------



## Vanquiz (May 12, 2013)

BikeRVA said:


> New rider and new member to the boards here. I just got a Fuji Gran Fondo 2.5 from Performance in June. So far I love it. I test rode a number of other bikes, and the Fuji just felt the best to me. I'm tall, 6'5", and the 61 frame size seems to work.
> 
> As someone else noted, I felt like you get a lot of bang for your buck with the Fuji. The other bikes I looked at were aluminium, and this is carbon. Granted, I didn't need carbon, but for the same price and for a bike that fit well, seemed like a no brainer.


Exactly, Fuji really does offer best bang of your buck.

You said you got it in June from Performance, I hope it was the triple point weekend, if it was, that even made the deal even sweeter.


----------



## BikeRVA (Jul 24, 2014)

Vanquiz said:


> You said you got it in June from Performance, I hope it was the triple point weekend, if it was, that even made the deal even sweeter.


Oh, yes it was  It really helped pay for all the gear I needed.


----------



## casual (Jun 2, 2014)

Vanquiz said:


> Here is the final built of my dream SST, could not ask for more. Now just need to upgrade the engine.
> View attachment 298317


That bike looks awesome. Would likely kill me to ride it but looks amazing.


----------



## mrbull (Jun 14, 2005)

I've had a Roubaix for a few years now, great frame. The handling is snappy and it seems to accelerate pretty well for a 61cm bike!
With the cf fork and seat post, its been comfortable over many, many miles.
No issues, I wouldn't hesitate to get another.


----------



## pcarros3 (Jun 23, 2016)

Vanquiz said:


> I used to have 2010 SL1, great bike for the price. Just sold them to upgrade to another Fuji, and finally decided to get 2012 SST 1.0, was deciding between Fondo, Altamira, and SST, and the SST 1.0 frame paint theme got me hooked. Can't give any feedback yet, as it's still at LBS for assembling with New Sram Red.
> 
> I think the price for the Altamira for $880 is pretty good, I paid around $1100 including Ozone stem and Cinelli bar.
> 
> As for reputation, even though quite some people look at Fuji as second tier brand, the Altamira won the Vuelta fact is good enough reason to compare Fuji with other top tier brand.



Vanquiz, thanks for the SL1. I love it! Your SST looks great. I'm glad to finally see the final results.


----------



## CMBravo (Mar 17, 2017)

My 2016 FUJI Altamira


----------

